# New and Angry Hedgehog?? Help!



## SeeYouSpaceCowboy (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi,

I just got a hedgehog the other day and he is from a pet store, not a breeder. He's been very curious, exploring his cage and climbing on the walls, roaming my room and stuff. I left him in his cage for a little over 24 hours to get him used to his cage, but whenever I bring him out or even get near his cage, he immediately curls into a ball, quills extended fully and he puffs. He will not let me handle him too much and every single time I get close or even move a little, he growls and puffs his body, completely curled up. Is there much I can do to help him not be so afraid and angry all of the time? He also won't sit on my lap at all and just wants to eat my old shirts. Does it just take time?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Try sleeping with a safe blanket and put it in his cage near his sleeping spot so he is used to your smell. Even if he huffs or balls up it is very important to handle him atleast 30 minutes everyday. You can't let him get away from handling by spiking up. Good luck with him! Pet store hedgies can be difficult as they are usually improperly cared for, malnourished, ill, and not used to handling. Remember it can take MONTHS for a hedgie to finally get used to you. Just keep trying and be patient, gaining their trust is a huge reward!!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Use fleece to get him out of the cage if he's balled up and never put him away when he balls up or puffs or any of those "threatening" sounds. 
You said he climbs the walls of his cage, what type of cage do you have? It's dangerous for them to climb because they can fall and get hurt. 

It will take time, he's figuring out that you don't want to eat him for dinner, they are prey animals.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I've had our baby for months, and she still huffs and rolls up when we first pick her up. I would drape a t-shirt you've worn over the cage, so your hedgie can get used to your scent. I also talk to ours whenever I'm in her room during the evening hours. 

I agree with the others here...don't be scared off by the huffy behavior! Keep handling your little one so it'll learn can't use behavior to dictate when it's held! 

Be patient and you will be rewarded!


----------



## soozscott (Nov 19, 2016)

We got our little Hamilton when he was 8 wks old - and is now about 13 weeks. He still curls up and huffs when we go to pick him up, but his behaviors other than that have been great. Keep in mind, too, that younger ones may be quilling in addition to their new environment, so their skin may be uber sensitive right now. Hedgehogs take a good deal of patience which is why many people just give up. Please don't -- the payoff from making that delightful hedgehog connection is so worth the effort! Kindness, understanding and patience!


----------

